
Introducing Pinry, a self-hostable Pinterest. - overshard
http://overshard.github.com/pinry/
======
DanielBMarkham
I'm getting into Pinterest, trying to figure out what the sharing,
socializing, and marketing opportunities are over there. Some of those members
have millions of followers. Amazing. It's like having your own private
newspaper.

But heck if I want to spend my time creating yet more content for some other
third-party to make money on. So I can kind of see what they're getting at
here.

What I decided to do was create a blog just for new stuff I'd share on
Pinterest. I post to my blog and then pin from my blog. ( shameless plug:
<http://i-heart.us/> Note this is mostly just Amazon affiliate stuff but I
already have another blog dedicated to just interesting pictures
<http://caption-of-the-day.com>)

I think if you could automate _that_ process, where instead of pinning you'd
post on your own account and then pin, you'd get the best of both worlds.
Having your site look and feel like Pinterest would be bonus points.

I like this idea a lot. To me having finer control over your own content is a
much more important feature than nailing an exact Pinterest clone.

~~~
kmfrk
You can make money on Pinterest as well:
[http://www.dailydot.com/news/pinterest-steve-amazon-
spammer-...](http://www.dailydot.com/news/pinterest-steve-amazon-spammer-
tells-all/).

I couldn't get Amazon referral links to work at first, but if you use amzn.to,
your referral is preserved. :)

(I'm not saying you should spam the site, but it is possible to get credit for
referring people from your pins.)

~~~
thematt
The guy in that article you cited turned out to be a liar. See the follow-up:
[http://www.dailydot.com/news/pinterest-scammer-hoax-
controve...](http://www.dailydot.com/news/pinterest-scammer-hoax-controversy/)

~~~
kmfrk
Interesting, thanks. Maybe Pinterest just don't "sanitize" shorturls yet.

------
bicknergseng
"Because I don't like sharing."

I think you missed the point of Pinterest. This is to Pinterest what iPhoto is
to Facebook.

But I'll be honest, I was first interested in Pinterest because I thought it
would be a lovely bookmark aggregator. This does that pretty well from the
look of it, but it's definitely a self-hosted image bookmarker with a
Pinterest-esque interface, rather than a self-hosted curated web.

Might be splitting hairs over a title, but the difference is significant.

~~~
sp332
_I think you missed the point of Pinterest._

If you like the point of Pinterest, use Pinterest. If you just like the look
of Pinterest, you can use Pinry.

~~~
sbraford
Pinterest has recently banned pro-Ana/Mia pins.

I could see something like Pinry being useful for creating communities that
respect freedom of speech / information / image posting, so long as the
content is not illegal.

~~~
DanBC
A search for "thinsperation" shows they're not doing a very good job of it.

I know (many) people with anorexia. They are amazing at hiding stuff. (Fishing
weight shot sewed into bras; heavier weight sewed into hair scrunchies. This
made the weekly weigh-in easier to pass while still starving.)

I'm glad Pinterest has made the gesture, but they'll never win.

------
GBKS
Great to see this. I created Wookmark and it's a nice compliment that Pinry is
inspired by it. Now let's see what I can learn from Pinry...

------
coleifer
Phantomjs (<http://phantomjs.org/>) is a nice headless webkit browser that can
be used to generate screenshots of entire pages (or clipped portions). It's
got a nice API and a reasonably straightforward install. I've also heard good
things about ghost.py (<http://jeanphix.me/Ghost.py/>). These might be handy
if you can't find a good image.

------
kmfrk
I can't find it if there is one, but it'd be great to have an example site.

~~~
overshard
There is none and I don't plan on creating one. I understand why you want one
but I don't want to bother with hosting a dynamic website that I would have to
manage. (Rather spend the time improving the app itself.) I include a
screenshot and an example is wookmark or pinterest's websites. It functions
like those. If you want a demo of this exact app then clone it and run it.
It's free and open source!

~~~
jimmyjim
> I don't want to bother with hosting a dynamic website that I would have to
> manage.

Out of curiosity, after once deploying it, what're some responsibilities that
entail from hosting a dynamic website vs. a static one? Isn't it basically a
matter of writing (/copying a good one and retrofitting) a fabric script,
perhaps doing just a few things with some Apache/nginx config files, and just
putting it up? What exactly makes it more hands-on post-launch?

I had been under the impression that this process would not take more than a
few hours by itself.

------
lbotos
Awesome! If I get some time I might hack this up into some type of self-hosted
evernote thing. I just started using evernote and it's nice but most of my
notes are pictures/sites and this looks to be a great fit.

Kudos!

~~~
overshard
That's actually partially what I'm trying to do! I mostly just bookmark a lot
of random sites and images and wanted an quick-view Pinterest like interface
to put on top of that. If you create some nice features please pull-request.
I'll gladly take a look.

------
schpet
I really like this, I'm looking forward to digging through the source and
finding out how folks set up their django apps.

~~~
whalesalad
I came here to comment just this. I downloaded it for fun and was stoked to
see manage.py! Interesting indeed to explore others' conventions. I
particularly like settings as a module.

One thing I tend to avoid, however (of course this is just my personal taste)
is templates in each sub-app. I feel like at that point there are just too
many nested directories. I'd rather have one global templates dir for the
entire project.

~~~
overshard
I often-times argue with myself over this. I do agree that one global template
dir is nice but it makes the apps less copy-and-paste-able and I feel like
Django apps were meant to be somewhat self-contained.

However, sometimes you have so many cross-links between apps in Django
projects that taking out a single app to use in another project basically
breaks most of the functionality.

There are big pros and cons for doing it either way.

~~~
whalesalad
How often do you take an app, drop it somewhere, and never modify it? I stick
to "my way" because I always end up modifying the hell out of templates.

------
dugald3
Very cool, I already adapted Pinry to a direct PHP/MySQL implementation, as
I'm not a Django user (yet). Applying the new UI to <http://www.myinfoq.com/>
to make it easier to discover information about your interests and should help
as a demo/reference site. Thanks overshard, hope I can contribute back to the
community. @dugald3

------
rokhayakebe
You should do a one click deploy and charge subscription fees. Sort of like
wordpress.

------
hammock
At first I thought this was to Pinterest what Yammer is to Twitter (i.e. a
private ecosystem that companies can use, etc). But now I see that it is only
for one person's images.

~~~
overshard
Actually it uses the built in Django auth system, it has a registration page
and everything already. You can have multiple people with accounts posting
stuff on here if you wanted to expand it to multiple people in a company.

I'll create an issue to expand in this direction a bit though, great idea!

EDIT: Issue created here <https://github.com/overshard/pinry/issues/6>

------
nikunjk
I have been getting a error when I attach a new pin IOError at /pins/new-pin/
/Users/User_Name/Documents/pinry/media/pins/pin exists and is not a directory.

~~~
rhizome
At the very least, ~/Documents is non-standard. I would hope it's
configurable.

~~~
GrumpySimon
That'll be where nikunjk installed pinry. Pinry saves the files into
<pinry>/pins/pin.

------
andryharyanto
If you don't like sharing, and don't want to self-host, there is also
<http://www.clipboard.com>

~~~
gwf
Clipboard also allows you to clip almost arbitrary parts of web pages (text,
images, embeds) with the style and most functionality preserved. See
<http://www.clipboard.com/site/ycombinator.com> for examples of things clipped
from Hacker News.

Disclaimer: I am the founder of Clipboard.com.

------
daenz
Side note, these github templates look beautiful.

~~~
mrxx
agree

------
rmATinnovafy
Very nice work.

------
odddogmedia
Can you put up a demo?

~~~
overshard
No, I rather not deal with hosting/curating a demo site for something I
advertise as being "self-hosted" and work on developing the item itself. Look
to wookmark or pinterest websites, it works very similar to them.

You can also clone it and have your own demo up and running very fast.

------
heretohelp
Copyright is all-rights-reserved, but he's willing to let people host this and
run it themselves?

?_?

~~~
mustpax
The code is BSD licensed, you can modify and distribute it as you wish.

<https://github.com/overshard/pinry/blob/master/LICENSE>

~~~
heretohelp
Not used to seeing it without a header. Thanks.

